

What the hell is going on with Star Citizen? - smacktoward
http://www.polygon.com/features/2015/8/31/9211969/what-the-hell-is-going-on-with-star-citizen

======
HCIdivision17
I'll disclaim that I am strictly in the get-it-done right camp, and that none
of the delays surprise me. The article's title is 83% more click-baity than
the content, so it's likely worth a read if you're into Star Citizen. It
basically goes over the fact that it's a huge Kickstarter project that's
running late, and some people don't like that.

It's a fairly common theme we see around here, and I think Star Citizen is
going to be an interesting case study in how huge croud funding campaigns
finish. SC is _huge_ \- easily in the AAA game category in scope, detail, and
functionality. But it also has AAA funding. But unlike a normal studio, this
had to ramped up from Indie to AAA in logistics, staffing, and more. My
suspicion is that we're going to see that a lot of delay came from the
complexity of the screaming ramp up from small to huge.

That, and, well, I've been served well by patience in the past, and nothing I
see about SC looks like it's going to be vaporware. It's certainly never going
to be an 'unmitigated disaster', since the game is certainly starting to exist
and is pretty gorgeous; at the least, it's going to be a _mitigated_ disaster,
which beats a couple Kickstarters for me :)

(Final disclaimer: All that said, all I have for my ship is a bit of wallpaper
art; I'd really like to be able to even see my ship, but ... it's going to be
a while, and I'd really like to just see it _right_.)

~~~
Vexs
I think you're right. I havent been actively monitoring it, but it seems to me
they got even more money than they thought they would get, and their timescale
was for the budget they thought they would get. They've been pushing out
modules and demos left and right, very consistent updates, and the only
concerns I ever really hear voiced that seem to have any real backing are
"there's no way it could be as good as they hype" which I think is completely
reasonable. If it even comes close to some of the hype surrounding it; it will
cure cancer and cause world peace.

In reality, I'd be happy if it was just freespace meets eve, but it looks so
much better than that. As you said, I think it will either show that crowd-
sourcing AAA is something that works well, or that it doesn't.

~~~
HCIdivision17
You nailed how I feel exactly; I'm going to use "Freespace meets EvE" as my
go-to description now. Because all I ever wanted was to walk around in my EvE
ships and scan down wormholes.

